# Switching from HO scale to N scale



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I have decided to model in N scale for my layout. This will be the first time of doing so for me. I have been modeling in HO most of my life but wanting to do my "First Real" layout and with space being limited I thought I would move to N scale.

Wanting to know everything possible conversion wise from HO to N. One example would be, I know in HO that you would want the curves to be somewhere around 22" radius, and Code 83 is more life like than code 100 track. Things like that. 

My layout will be somewhere around 100-150 sq ft. More likely like 8x12 or 6x14, something like that. I know when I was going to build my benchwork I was going to have it up against the wall and stick out about 30" for my HO layout so would I want to stay somewhere around that for N scale or would I want to scale that back.

Any help would be great and I will keep on researching this switch.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BDP,

If there's a question in there somewhere, it may be a very generalized one! But we all know how that works when we first step into a new project / scale.

With generalities in mind, here's a couple of links that might be helpful ... NMRA standards (with several N-specific subsections), and Thor site with several N layout examples (though small for your needs, perhaps)...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

http://www.thortrains.net/

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That amount of room in N scale would give you quite a bit of freedom of design. I try to keep the reach over no more than 24-30", but that of course depends on the height of your benchwork. (If it doesn't get too tall, then you can accommodate a slightly wider table.) My next layout will have a max depth of 24" at a height around 32" for the lower level, and max depth of 16-18" at a height around 48" for the upper. (bottom staging will be even lower @~20", but with a depth of no more that 16" measured from the front of the table to avoid difficult access.


----------

